# VK - Dovpo ST200 Dual 18650 Stone Box Mod



## Gizmo (25/10/16)

The Dovpo ST200 - the big sibling of the ST50 but packs more power under the hood. The first of its kind, the new ST200 is made from synthetic marble. The bonus and what makes this mod truly unique is that each one has different he patterns of the stone.

*Specifications:*


Made of Synthetic Marble
97.4mm x 63.2mm x 26.5mm
510 Thread Connection
0.91 Inch OLED Screen
Operation Voltage: 6.6v - 8.4v
Maximum Output Current: 40A
Operating Wattage: 5w - 200w (goes up by 1.0w)
Temperature Control Range 200F-600F/100C-300C
Power Mode and SS Control Working Resistance Range: 0.05ohm - 3.0ohm
Temperature Control Working Resistance Range: 0.1ohm - 1.0ohm
Over Current Protection
Short Circuit Protection
Low Voltage Protection
Overheat Protection
Battery Reversal Protection
Overtime Vaping Warning
Power-off Memory Function
Uses 2 x 18650 High Drain Batteries
*Package:*


1x Dovpo ST 200 Device
1x User Manual
http://www.vapeking.co.za/dovpo-st-200.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/10/16)

She is so pretty!  - Id tap that!



Gives you an idea of size

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

Oooo that's interesting @Gizmo!  Is it very heavy?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooo that's interesting @Gizmo!  Is it very heavy?



Its pretty light for what it is, well I think so anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (25/10/16)

How thin is the "synthetic" marble on this? Does it have any special ingredients in the marble or can we expect a shatterment of marble when it falls?


----------

